# Multiple pregos



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I think several of my chiclids are holding at the moment. Look seeing the gizzard type buldge.  Here to hoping I become a god like parent.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yaaay! Baby fish!

Will you keep them or sell them?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha,my macs are holding too.love seeing the poofey throat.Told hubby that I would tell the male good job keep at it.He said it would suck if the fish swallowed and said"could you repeat that,I didnt hear you?"

Told him it would be my luck haha.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

[email protected] but it's the female cichlid that holds the brood the male would be happy to repeat.

Holly, if I can keep them alive I would sell localy or to the LFS'. Not to sure about selling by mail.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mike,mailing fish is easy.Just dont feed two days before bagging and you are good to go.

Thats right yours are maternal and mine are paternal.I think the female thinks shes a cichlid though,she still has a mouthfull.Its adorable they swim together with a look at each other as if to say"now what?"

any chance we could get pics of some of the mothers or fathers?

Also how prone are yours to swallowing?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I've only seen one brooding, and she's brooding again. Never any babies at this point.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah I see.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Thats right yours are maternal and mine are paternal.I think the female thinks shes a cichlid though,she still has a mouthfull.Its adorable they swim together with a look at each other as if to say"now what?"


 Hahahahaha! That's hilarious! You should post pics!



majerah1 said:


> Also how prone are yours to swallowing


 They do that? By accident or on purpose?


*Mec102778:* I'd be afraid to mail them too. Selling to a local LFS is a great way to make some extra money! Or, sell them from your house to other hobbyists in the area. (Make an add on Kijiji or Craigslist.) You should post pics too!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes mouthbrooders swallow.Ive had an albi do it.Certain things set them off.Its a "OMG YOU CANT HAVE MY BABIES SO I EATED THEM!" type thing.A friend had hers swallow when tree limbs hit her roof during a storm.Ive had one thinking I was going to feed and swallowed so he could eat.Ive read with macs that if ammonia is present or if the temp gets too high they will swallow.

I think its on purpose,but usually for a reason.Like the one male being scared,or anticipation of food,or even non viable eggs.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

When the time comes, I put a few pinches of flake food finely ground in my fingers into the tank to feed, 2x daily and you should have no probs.
You should end up with at least 5/6 happy lil fry.
Keep the fine flake for a few months, I kinda over feed a bit for the first month to make sure enough gets to them.
It's also important to have a bunch of nooks n crannys for them to hide.

Unfortunatly I just had a devastating wipeout of almost all my adults, but lots of little ones left to grow big n be happy...


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry about the loss Doc! Hopefully the little ones grow up big just like the previous adults. If I get any fry I'd be happy to send you some when they are shipping ready.


----------

